# Gym in Malahide?



## sahm2 (25 Nov 2008)

Hello,

Looking for a gym in malahide (or as close as possible) with general cardio facilities and swimming pool?

Any recommendations would be brilliant!

Thanks


----------



## TarfHead (25 Nov 2008)

Just so you know, Total Fitness Malahide is not in Malahide  - it's in Darndale.

There is a new leisure centre in Portmarnock, overlooking the coast road between Portmarnock and Malahide.

http://www.pslc.ie/

Similar discussion here.


----------



## woodseb (26 Nov 2008)

TarfHead said:


> There is a new leisure centre in Portmarnock, overlooking the coast road between Portmarnock and Malahide.
> 
> http://www.pslc.ie/
> 
> Similar discussion here.


 
the pslc is not new or on the coast road - it's been there for 25 odd years - i don't know what one you are talking about except it could be the grand hotel's gym


----------



## TarfHead (26 Nov 2008)

woodseb said:


> the pslc is not new or on the coast road - it's been there for 25 odd years - i don't know what one you are talking about except it could be the grand hotel's gym


 
The last time I drove that road, I spotted a new building overlooking the coast, which I somehow assumed to be a leisure centre. There are 2 football pitches behind it. I have since checked the aerial view on  and the building is definitely there, but the south to north view shows it when under construction & there's no sign of a pool.

My mistake.


----------



## woodseb (26 Nov 2008)

i think that's Gannon park,  malahide utd's football ground - the irish team train there


----------



## monkeyking (27 Nov 2008)

sahm2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for a gym in malahide (or as close as possible) with general cardio facilities and swimming pool?
> 
> ...


 
The Grand Hotel Gym in Malahide has Cardio facilities and swimming pool. A friend of mine used to Gym there and she said it was pretty decent. Not sure what the current rates are. boards.ie have a gym review thread which is quite useful.


----------



## beachman (18 Mar 2009)

you're right - it is a new gym, due to open in a couple of months. it was built by gannon homes. rates and such like are expected soon


----------



## CCOVICH (18 Mar 2009)

ALSAA by the airport is reasonable, if not very modern looking.  They do have a computerised system for tracking your visits and exercises, which I think is good.  Also, big TVs, with Sky Sports (none of those feckin soaps).  Moved away from the area 2 years ago, so my info may be a bit out of date.


----------

